# Tomei Ti Extreme - Rear Silencer Only



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

R34

Hi Folks,

Does anyone have the above laying around for sale?

Thanks..


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

Still on the hunt for the rear silencer only. Any ideas chaps? 

Thanks..


----------

